# New Boss Snowplow Advice



## jerkyboy (Mar 14, 2008)

I recently sold my old Ford Ranger that had a 6.5 foot fisher on it. I plow my rental properties, family, and friends driveways. The plow was perfect for one of my parking lots, which is kind of tight in the back. In place of my Ranger, I purchased a Chevy 2500HD. My local plow dealer sells Boss plows and I told him I am looking for a 7.5 foot. He told me he has one Boss 7.5 foot V plow that they put together but did not sell this winter and he'd be willing to sell it to me (installed) for $3,900, or he'd sell me a superduty 7.5 foot for $3,695. He claims the V plow is a steal and I'd love it over a traditional plow. Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## cjasonbr (Nov 18, 2005)

For $200 more, you might as well get the V.

If i'm not mistaken, the plow will 'lock' straight, so you can use it just like a straight blade if you want.

It will have a higher resale value, and have the benefits of a V plow too.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Your truck will hold the 8.2 or 9.2 if you got the cash get one or those. 7.5 is to small.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

The Vee is a smart idea and an excellent tool for confined spaces...especially for extra tight areas since you can move the wings to make the plow wider or narrower depending on the confinements you need to plow in. Much more versatile than a straight blade by far.

And if you do decide to go with the Vee over the straight, go with the 8.2 vs the 7.6. The 7.6 is too narrow in the scoop position for your truck. It's barely wide enough to cover the wheel tracks and you'll find yourself putting the truck very close to obstacles in order to get close enough to those obstacles to clear the snow to the edge of the drive or lot. 

Don't be concerned with an 8.2 being too wide for the job as it'll fit anywhere the truck will while in the scoop or Vee position especially. 

So basically if the 8.2 won't fit in an area, then neither will the truck.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

B&B;557893 said:


> The Vee is a smart idea and an excellent tool for confined spaces...especially for extra tight areas since you can move the wings to make the plow wider or narrower depending on the confinements you need to plow in. Much more versatile than a straight blade by far.
> 
> And if you do decide to go with the Vee over the straight, go with the 8.2 vs the 7.6. The 7.6 is too narrow in the scoop position for your truck. It's barely wide enough to cover the wheel tracks and you'll find yourself putting the truck very close to obstacles in order to get close enough to those obstacles to clear the snow to the edge of the drive or lot.
> 
> ...


We should just start a new forum called. Just ask B and B! LOL


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

JD Dave;557898 said:


> We should just start a new forum called. Just ask B and B! LOL


I'll get right on that.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

toby4492;557904 said:


> I'll get right on that.


Thanks Tom, good job! LOL


----------



## jerkyboy (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks for the advice; only problem is he's offering the deal on the 7.6' V because they haven't sold it and want to get rid of it. With that said, should I just go for the straight 7.6' for should I still purchase the V?


----------



## bltp203 (Nov 5, 2006)

Now you can see why the guy can't sell it........How about taking the $3900 and getting a gently used 8.2? If you are set on the 7.6, you might as well go with the Vee, but I think you will regret not going bigger after the first season.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

There is the reason ,it's to small and no one wants it.You have time till snowplow season save and don't rush to buy one. Maybe you'll like the new SnoWay when it comes out next week!


----------



## Kevin Kendrick (May 3, 2007)

I am in total agreement here. The 7' 6" Vee is too small for that truck. You will not be happy with it. Sure it is a great deal, but you need the right plow for this truck. JMO


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

what will the price difference be if they add a pair of wings??? i do aggree that a 7'6'' is to small. i have the same truck with a 8'2'' with 10'' wings on each end. works great. i understand your gonna save some money but if it cant getthe job done what good is it??? tell him to throw in a pair of boss wings at cost and youll take it . just my 02 cents


----------



## randym99 (Oct 20, 2008)

If it is as good a deal as you say,just add some used or built wings and you,ll be back close to the 8'2" anyhow .As my wife says (its only a few inches in the differance dear)HeHe Randy


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Get a 8'2" V 7.5' barely clears the tires. And you should get an 8.5" Fisher V you can't get Boss V plows with a trip edge and I know you will miss having a trip edge.


----------

